# Schnauzer on the Hunt!



## tomkalina (Oct 19, 2019)

Our black schnauzer Cruise intent on finding the rabbit that's been hiding in the garden. His name is actually Ch. Myla's Mission Impossible, but we call him Cruise for short. Not sure what he would do with a rabbit if he ever caught one......


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2019)

super cute!
a giant schnauzer?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 19, 2019)

He's a miniature schnauzer, but acts like a giant schnauzer when he sees other dogs......


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2019)

I wish I could see more of him. He appears to be
a fine example of the breed. Our four dogs seem
to be partial to skunks...oh my.


----------



## Ray (Oct 20, 2019)

We used to have a Border Collie that hunted rabbits. One day he brought me one, and was so proud of himself. When I tried to take it from him, he swallowed it whole.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 21, 2019)

Ray said:


> We used to have a Border Collie that hunted rabbits. One day he brought me one, and was so proud of himself. When I tried to take it from him, he swallowed it whole.


Similar experience with our old miniature schnauzer Bentley who passed several years ago, but instead of eating the rabbit, he gentle dropped it at my wife's feet, who totally freaked.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 21, 2019)

abax said:


> I wish I could see more of him. He appears to be
> a fine example of the breed. Our four dogs seem
> to be partial to skunks...oh my.


Here's a photo of Cruise in our back yard taken three years ago. His registered name is Ch. Myla's Mission Impossible (ergo the nick-name "Cruise") and we are fostering him for one of the premier schnauzer breeders in the U.S.


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2019)

He's just beautiful and he stacks nicely.
I'm permanently fostering two Tzu for a
show breeder in Chicago. Also a Cavalier
King Charles Spaniel and a PBGV. Also stray
cat who came to live with us. Ain't life grand??


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 22, 2019)

I’m sure the cat rules the roost.


----------



## abax (Oct 23, 2019)

Cat rules my husband. Dogs rule me. Really a
delightful madhouse.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 31, 2019)

....and here he is after last night's snow storm.


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2019)

A snow storm???!!! Perhaps getting our first frost
tonight and I ain't lookin' forward to it. Pup seems
rather happy.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 12, 2019)

He should be happy, as spoiled as he is. We had a next-door neighbor who once said if he was re-incarnated he'd like to come back as one of our dogs.....


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's an earlier photo of the Cruiser taken in July. There's a lot of character in that face.....


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2021)

Thought I'd update the Cruise saga. Here's a photo of his three daughters taken late last year. It was his first stud assignment, so very proud.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 26, 2021)

Cruise is thus far unsuccessful in catching that rabbit. Here he is trying his hand (paw) at camouflage. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2021)

The trouble with this breed is that the face is very hard to read unless one is up close and personal. Usually they have
exceptional body language that tells the tale. I'd love to play with him...lots of fun stuff.

His pups are gorgeous. Great studding!


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 30, 2021)

Gorgeous schnauzer. They do have a lot of personality.


----------

